# Denk parting ways with Cannondale - will they remain a leader in lightweight design?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Cycling Sports Group ends collaboration with Denk Engineering; Denk aligns with Specialized | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News

From what I understand, Denk's expertise was instrumental in Cannondale's current crop of industry-leading lightweight designs (Supersix EVO Hi-Mod, Synapse, Flash...). The EVO is still one of the world's top frames, but it's been around since the 2012 model year (bought mine in autumn 2011), so I was hoping to see another leap in technology. With Denk leaving though, I'm wondering if Cannondale has the in-house capability to make any significant progress in carbon frame development. I guess I should be happy that there aren't any compelling reasons to replace mine, but new is always fun!


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

fueledbymetal said:


> Cycling Sports Group ends collaboration with Denk Engineering; Denk aligns with Specialized | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News
> 
> From what I understand, Denk's expertise was instrumental in Cannondale's current crop of industry-leading lightweight designs (Supersix EVO Hi-Mod, Synapse, Flash...). The EVO is still one of the world's top frames, but it's been around since the 2012 model year (bought mine in autumn 2011), so I was hoping to see another leap in technology. With Denk leaving though, I'm wondering if Cannondale has the in-house capability to make any significant progress in carbon frame development. I guess I should be happy that there aren't any compelling reasons to replace mine, but new is always fun!


Didn't they just hire the guy from Cervelo, who was responsible for the S5.

Damon Rinard


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I hadn't heard that, but that's actually a very logical next step for C'dale since they don't have an aero road bike offering yet. I know they were touting the small diameter tubes of the EVO as having some aero benefit, but I interpreted that as post-design marketing hype.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They were leaders in lightweight, riding qualities and innovations before Denk joined, they'll still be after he leaves.

I also heard they hired Damon Rinard but, can't find an official confirmation...

And from what I heard, there will be a new Evo for the 2016 model year, so should be seen this summer... unless they decide to go back to the drawing boards with Rinard but I doubt it.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> They were leaders in lightweight, riding qualities and innovations before Denk joined, they'll still be after he leaves.
> 
> I also heard they hired Damon Rinard but, can't find an official confirmation...
> 
> And from what I heard, there will be a new Evo for the 2016 model year, so should be seen this summer... unless they decide to go back to the drawing boards with Rinard but I doubt it.


I already mentioned this two posts above yours. I am just hoping that Cannondale tries to stay with the classic look and not end up with a bunch of Cervelo clones. But they really need to do something with the Slice.

And with Peter Denk going to Specialized, maybe their bikes won't look so fugly!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

There will be updated EVO, Scalpel and SuperX....


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> There will be updated EVO, Scalpel and SuperX....


And you know this, how?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

*Denk parting ways with Cannondale - will they remain a leader in lightweight ...*



WheresWaldo said:


> And you know this, how?


Birds.....


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> Birds.....


Did those birds tell you when?


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

EVO is very much reminiscent of the pro level CAAD series which we saw in the early to mid 2000s. Ride quality and characteristics are pretty much the same. It's sometimes hard to tell which frame is which.

Aero is probably the next thing for C'dale. But I too would hate to see any abandonment of their characteristic C'dale design in form and function. However my only reservation is C'dale are quick to jump on a concept and then abandon it after a few tries. The EVO is now considered a settled product but it did take them quite a few tries to get the product right. Look at the number of different versions of the Supersix that we've seen since 2008. SystemSix before that and Six13 before.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Horze, this is what i think Damon Rinard will bring to Cannondale. They are in need of an aero road offering and a remake of the fugly Slice RS. I am not sure anyone should put much faith in rumors of a redesigned EVO. My thinking is that the EVO will only see incremental changes, not a complete redesign. From a material standpoint all the bikes you mention are different, from geometry not so much.


----------



## vanerven (Nov 4, 2008)

It is high time for a new EVO, the frame needs to be modernized to keep up with its competitors and boost sales (still a great frame though). My guess is that we're going to see the power pyramid on the next EVO, but what else...?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

vanerven said:


> It is high time for a new EVO, the frame needs to be modernized to keep up with its competitors and boost sales (still a great frame though). My guess is that we're going to see the power pyramid on the next EVO, but what else...?


Internal cable routing, all frames Di2-ready, BB30A, a disc brake version (not as many as with the Synapse, the Evo is a race bike, but market will want it anyway)... Just guesses, I don't have insider info... but, I heard it would be here for next model year so that would probably mean it would show up this summer Under Cannondale-Garmin riders. Tim Johnson has been testing updated cross bikes too this fall.


----------

